# Restauration iPad impossible



## ZaaKi (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai en ma possession un iPad 2 Wifi qui depuis 3 bonnes semaines reste bloqué sur "Branchez à iTunes". Il était jailbreaké en 5.0 ou 5.0.1 et j'aimerai le passer en 5.1.1 tant pis pour le jb ou alors restaurer avec son FW actuel.
Je décide de restaurer ce dernier vers un FW 5.1.1 avec mon MBP et je me tape toujours le message d'erreur 1604 apres le "Préparation de l'iPad pour la restauration". 
J'utilise le câble officiel, iTunes est bien mis à jour et je commence à saturer. L'un de vous aurait une solution ou est/a été dans la même m*rde que moi ? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lauange (28 Juin 2012)

Hello

Regarde se cette page :


http://geeksource.fr/test/lerreur-1604-sur-liphone-la-solution-miracle


----------

